# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bình Thuận - Du lich Binh Thuan

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Bình Thuận* - *du lich Binh Thuan*

Bình Thuận là một tỉnh duyên hải cực Nam Trung Bộ, phía đông bắc và bắc giáp tỉnh Ninh Thuận, phía bắc và tây bắc giáp Lâm Đồng, phía tây giáp Đồng Nai, phía tây nam giáp Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, phía đông và đông nam giáp biển Đông. có nhiều bãi tắm cát trắng, nước trong xanh sạch sẽ cùng với những dãy núi trùng điệp, nối những bãi biển nên thơ bởi những dải đồng bằng bát ngát. 

Bình Thuận có nhiều điểm du ngoạn nổi tiếng như: Phan Thiết, Mũi Né, Hàm Tân, Đồi Dương...  là những khu du lịch văn hoá - thể thao với các loại hình tắm biển, câu cá, du thuyền săn bắn và chơi golf.


_
Mũi Né._
Ngoài vẻ đẹp của Mũi Né thì biển Cổ Thạch, hải đăng Kê Gà hay ngôi trường Bác Hồ từng dạy... là những địa danh bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến vùng đất này.





_Biển Cổ Thạch
_


_Ngọn hải đăng Kê Gà_




Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bình Thuận để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.


*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*Đi và về từ Tp.HCM*

Để đi đến PT bạn có thể đi bằng đường bộ (xe bus hoặc xe gắn máy…) hoặc đi bằng đường sắt.

*Xe máy*

Từ Tp.HCM đi theo QL1 về tới ngã 3 Nam Phan Thiết (có cái bồn binh lớn) rẻ phải là vào trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết.

*Xe Bus*

_Xe Open tour_

Xe Open tour chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Phan Thiết tương đối nhiều, bạn có thể lên phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão để mua vé và biết thêm về thời gian đi (sáng, trưa, chiều đều có xe khởi hành). Xe sẽ khởi hành tại Khu phố Tây và điềm dừng tại Phan Thiết là khu vực “thủ đô resort” ở Mũi Né. Xe máy lạnh, phục vụ tốt…

_• Sinh Café_
http://sinhcafevn.com
Tại Tp.HCM: 246 - 248 Đường Đề Thám, Quận 1, Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08). 38367338-38376833
Hà Nội: 52 Luong Ngoc Quyen
Huế: 12 Hùng Vương - 054.3826867 - 3845022
7 Nguyễn Tri Phương - 054823309 – 848626
Hội An: 18B Hai Bà Trưng - 0510.863948
Nha Trang: 10 Biệt Thự - 058.3522982 – 3523183
54/1 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật
90C Hùng Vương - 058.521981 – 524.329
Mũi Né: 144 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu - (062) 3847542
Đà Lạt: 4A Bùi Thị Xuân - 063.822663 - 836702

_• Xe Phương Trang:_
Địa chỉ: 274 - 276 Đề Thám, P.PNL, Q.1, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 920 6564 - Fax: (08) 920 6571

_• An Phu Tp.HCM_
07 Đỗ Quang Đẩu, Q1.
Điện thoại: (08) 9202513 – 912 0287

Ngoài ra còn có một số hãng xe khác như: Hanhcafe, TM Brothers…

*Xe khách*

So với xe Open tour, chất lượng của một số xe khách chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Phan Thiết cũng không thua kém như: Mailinh, Kumho,…

Tuy nhiên, khác với xe Open tour xe khách sẽ dừng tại bến xe Phan Thiết – đường Từ Vân Tự (trong thành phố Phan Thiết). Nếu bạn đi xe này ra Phan Thiết nhưng lại ở Mũi Né, có thể liên hệ dịch vụ xe đưa đón của resort bạn lưu trú, hoặc để tiết kiệm hơn bạn có thể bắt xe bus ra Mũi Né.

Xe khách đi Phan Thiết có xe 14 chổ, 25 chổ, 32 chổ và 45 chổ.

_• Hãng xe Mailinh_
Địa chỉ: 64 - 68 Hai Bà Trưng, P.BN, Q.1, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Email: ml@mailinh-corp.com
Website: http://www.mailinh.vn/Liên hệ đặt vé: 08.9292929 (Tp.HCM)
Địa chỉ phòng vé:
Số 400A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10Số 293 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Mailinh Phan Thiết (062). 3823 222

_• Xe Kumho Samco_
Địa chỉ: 292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh (Lầu 3), P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 511 6861 - Fax: (08) 511 4617

_• Bến xe miền Đông_
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 899 4056; (08) 898 4441; (08) 898 4442; (08) 898 4893
Email: webmaster@benxemiendong.com.vn
Website: Trang chủ | trang chu | Bến xe Miền Đông | ben xe mien dong

_• Bến xe Phan Thiết_ nằm trên đường Từ Văn Tư - Tp.Phan Thiết (ĐT: 062. 3821361)

*Tàu*

Khởi hành từ Ga Sài Gòn và điểm dừng tại Bình Thuận là Ga Mường Mán (cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết khoảng 10km).

Liên hệ Ga Sài Gòn để cập nhật giờ chạy và giá vé.

_• Ga Sài Gòn_
Địa chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 843 6528 - Fax: (08) 846 6091Email: mailto:gasaigon01@yahoo.com
Website: www.vr.com.vn/gasaigon/
- Cung cấp thông tin: (08) 39 318 952
- Phòng bán vé: (08) 38 436 524 hoặc (08) 38 468 701 (xin số: 2302)
- Fax: (08) 38 436 524
- Đưa vé đến nhà: (08) 38 436 528 (thời gian phục vụ từ 07 giờ 00 đến 19 giờ 00 hàng ngày).
Có các loại tàu: Tàu SG-PT (giá rẻ nhưng chạy chậm…), tàu thống nhất, Blue Train..

_• Tàu Golden Train (tàu du lịch, tên gọi trước là tàu 5 sao)_
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Năm Sao
297 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận I.
Điện thoại : 08.9206868 Fax : 08.9205554
hoặc phòng bán vé của Golden Train tại tầng 1 Ga Sài Gòn.


*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Nên đến Bình Thuận vào dịp 2/9, bạn sẽ có cơ  hội chiêm ngưỡng các đêm trình diễn hoa  đăng, khinh khí cầu độc đáo trên không gian lễ hội kèm tiết mục rước Rồng lửa khinh khí cầu. Và cuối cùng là màn pháo hoa lung linh rực rỡ  chào mừng lễ Quốc khánh vào tối 2/9.

----------


## thietht

Hải đăng Khe Gà

Chùa Núi Tà Cú

Những điểm hấp dẫn của Bình Thuận

La Gi, dừng chân nơi cung đường ven biển 


*Mũi Né

*
Hoang sơ thác 9 tầng Đami ở Bình Thuận

Cắm trại ở thảo nguyên Hòn Rơm

Nắng gió và cồn cát Mũi Né

'Bay' cùng đồi cát Mũi Né

Bãi biển Hòn Rơm

Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của biển Mũi né - Phan thiết

Thư giãn trong 'tách cà phê sữa nóng' tại trung tâm bùn khoáng nóng Mũi Né

Tận hưởng cuộc sống tại Blue Ocean Resort Mũi Né

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Dinh thầy Thím - Bình Thuận (14/09 - 16/09)

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Bình Thuận* -* Tour du lich Binh Thuan* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Du Lịch Hồ Chí Minh - Phan Thiết - Ninh Chữ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.164.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Biển Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận (Tết nguyên đán Giáp Ngọ 2014 - 2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.355.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch giá rẻ biển Bình Thuận (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 878.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Bình Thuận - Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Làng Tre (38 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Thành Phố Phan Thiết) 

Trại Dế Ông Giờ

Quán Cây Bàng

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Đồi Dương (209 Lê Lợi, P.Hưng Long, Tp. Phan Thiết)

Terracotta Resort & Spa (4 sao)

Hòn Rơm 2 Resort

----------


## thietht

Hấp dẫn ẩm thực Bình Thuận

Hấp dẫn mực một nắng Phan Thiết (Bình Thuận)

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bình Thuận

----------

